# FAM Festival in the Philippines!



## Dieter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I just want to inform you, that March 23rd to 29th of 2003, the ARRPI (Arnis Philippines) will organize a large MA and FMA Festival in the Philippines.

Here are the informations about the ARPI, the festival, the planned instructors etc. At the end there are the contact informations.
I would appreciate it, if you could mention, that the information came through me, if you mail Mr. Laserna about the event.


Thanks 


Dieter Knüttel, Germany
Datu of Modern Arnis



What is the ARPI


For your information ARNIS PHILIPPINES (ARPI)is a Philippine government recognized NATIONAL SPORT ASSOCIATION.  There is only One NSA recognized for Arnis in the Philippines.  This is the governing umbrella organization for all Arnis organization in the country. ARPI is also mandated by government to send delegates to the Olympics if ARNIS is made part of the Olympics and not any other organization.  So if its legitimacy and authority in Arnis that you're looking for it is ARNIS PHILIPPINES that will have a last say.  Also when the PHILIPPINE CONGRESS passes into law the bill declaring ARNIS as the Philippine National Sport...this law will make ARPI's role in ARNIS here in the Philippines and ALL over the world as the lead authority.


Peace and Goodwill!
You are formally invited to the 1ST INTERNATIONAL MARTIAL ARTS FESTIVAL on March 23-29, 2003 which will be held at the Olongapo City Convention Center in Olongapo City, PHILIPPINES.  

Set to be the biggest international martial arts event in the Philippines, this event shall be attended by over 1500 delegates, martial arts instructors and practitioners from over 40 countries.   And it will be held just a few miles from the former United States MILITARY BASE - the Subic Naval Base in Olongapo City.

The 1ST INTERNATIONAL MARTIAL ARTS FESTIVAL shall feature three (3) Major events: the MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING CAMP, the GRAND BANQUET AND AWARDING CEREMONIES and the INTERNATIONAL FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS CONGRESS.

The MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING CAMP shall feature four (4) training camps: 

 (1) SENIOR MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING CAMP and (2) JUNIOR MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING CAMP 
    Both the Senior and Junior Martial Arts Training Camps shall         feature training classes on martial arts such as Karate, Haedong Kumdo, Judo, Taekwondo, Wushu, JKD, Aikido and such like.

    We hope to invite celebrity martial artists JET LI ("The One", "Once Upon A time in China", "Kiss of the Dragon" and "Romeo Must Die") or JACKIE CHAN ("Supercop", "Rush Hour 1 & 2", "Shanghai Noon", "Drunken Master") or ERNIE REYES, SR. ("Surf Ninjas") and ERNIE REYES, JR. ("Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles-the movie") or ALL OF THEM! (Wouldn't that be great?).  

We have also invited PAOLO MONTALBAN (Kung Lao from "Mortal Kombat-Conquest" and "American Adobo") and GURO SHISHIR INOCALLA (Michaelangelo - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles)

As we come closer to the event date we shall announce the final line-up of instructors as soon as we have confirmed attendance from them.  Suffice to say, we are arranging a great line-up of instructors for you in this camp.

 (3) FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING CAMP 
    The FMA Training Camp shall feature training classes on several forms and styles of ARNIS (KALI, ESCRIMA, ESTOCADA, etc.) which will be conducted by the Philippines' top FMA instructors, masters and grandmasters such as GRANDMASTER JOSE "JOE" MENA (Arnis Doblete Rapilon), MASTER JOSE PALLORINA and MASTER FRANK SOBRINO (WEDO-Arnis), MASTER BOB SILVER TABIMINA (Arnis Balintawak), GURO GAM SABIO (Lambago Balintawak), MASTER PEDRO REYES (Ilustrisimo), MASTER TONY VASQUEZ (Dulac), MASTER JOSE MARIO PIANSAY (Kali-Arnis), MASTER BOY ONG (Arnis Lanada), MASTER EDGAR TELEBANGCO   and MANY GREAT ARNIS MASTERS and GRANDMASTERS!  

    This would also include training classes on Filipino Martial Arts such as DUMOG, SIKARAN, DULAC and other FMA's. As well a special session on CINEMATIC MARTIAL ARTS.

 (4) LAW ENFORCEMENT AND DEFENSE TRAINING CAMP 
    The LAW ENFORCEMENT AND DEFENSE TRAINING CAMP shall be one of the best training classes for Law Enforcement and Defense Tactics.  This camp is made available not only to martial artists but also military, security and law enforcement personnel.   

    We hope to bring together some of the finest Law Enforcement Training instructors for this camp.  And I'm sure you would definitely find this camp very interesting and fruitful.

	Aside from this there's more!

We will be providing STRESS RELIEF/REIKI MEDITATION CLASSES in the evening for all those who want to unwind and relax after a tiring day of training.  There would also be a Practical Self-Defense (PSD) Program for Women (Young & Old) and Children at the MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING CAMP which will be conducted by Ms. Lara De Ubago-Sia's Defense Specialists, Inc. 

FOR THOSE WHO WISH TO SHARE AND TEACH in the MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING CAMP, we have included in this invitation the Instructor Volunteer Form for your perusal.  Please send it back immediately to our SECRETARIAT.  


INTERNATIONAL FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS (FMA) CONGRESS

The INTERNATIONAL FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS CONGRESS shall be a venue to present & discuss the resolution of FMA instructors during the National FMA Congresses held last November 2001 and April 2002.  The NATIONAL FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS CONGRESS is a national consultative assembly gathering ALL FMA instructors and practitioners of the Philippines discussing pertinent issues on Filipino Martial Arts.   

For those who wish to be informed and be part on the colloquium on Filipino Martial Arts today then this event is definitely for you.  


GRAND BANQUET & AWARDING CEREMONIES 

Lastly, as a culmination of this FESTIVAL the GRAND BANQUET & AWARDING CEREMONIES, shall be held at the beautiful Olongapo City Convention Center on March 28, 2003.   It shall be attended by no less than Her Excellency PRESIDENT GLORIA MACAPAGAL ARROYO (President of the Republic of the Philippines) as the Guest of Honor.  Suffice to say, this will be a fun-filled and enchanting evening with production presentations featuring the diverse and unique Filipino culture. 

Aside from this, this event shall honor martial arts instructors, achievers & practitioners both here & abroad who have contributed in any way in the promotion of Filipino Martial Arts or those who actively promoted Filipino Martial Arts abroad.  This shall also feature the induction of foreign martial arts instructors, masters & grandmasters in various martial arts.

For more information, please refer to the attached files on this email.

Should you have any further questions please do not hesitate to get in touch with us through our SECRETARIAT.


Thank you!


Yours in the martial arts spirit,


CARLO GABRIEL V. LASERNA
Over-All Director

SECRETARIAT INFORMATION:
Website: <www.geocities.com/fmacongress>
E-mail: <martialarts@edsamail.com.ph>
Mailing address: 43 K-2nd st., Kamuning, Quezon City, Philippines 1103
Telephone: (63917) 9527811; 
Fax: (632) 9258022


Here is a  the list of styles as of this month who will be teaching in the IMAF's MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING CAMP

INSTRUCTOR TEAM
Martial Arts Training Camp IMAF 2003

Grandmaster Jose G. Mena			Doblete Rapilon
Grandmaster Bob Silver Tabimina 		Tabimina Balintawak
Grandmaster Bobby Taboada			Arnis Balintawak Cuentada System 
Master Jose Mario Piansay			Kali Arnis 
Master Boy Ong                			Arnis Lanada
Grnadmaster Jose Fallorina			WEDO Arnis
Master Frank Sobrino			WEDO Arnis
Master Antonio Vasquez III			Dulac
Master Pedro Reyes				Ilustrisimo
Datu Shishir "Michaelangelo" Inocalla 		Modern Arnis and Cinematic Martial Arts
Punong Lakan Garitony "Pet" Nicolas 		Modern Arnis Mano Mano
Master Edgar Telebangco	    		Defensive Disarming Techniques of Karate and Arnis (DDTEKA)
Master Jeff Banaag				Arnis-Tadyakan (Sikaran)
Guro Gamaliel Sabio			Arnis Lambago Balintawak
Guro Jesus Ranjo III 			Arnis Rapado Style
Grandmaster June Abaya			Jendo 
Ms. Lara De Ubago-Sia			Practical Self Defense (PSD) for Women
Grandmaster Frank Sachez			San Jitsu
Grandmaster Kim Jeong Seong		Haedong Kumdo (Korean Swordfighting)
T. Ajith Kumar				Kalarippayattu (Indian martial arts)


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

Some related info. here.


----------



## Dieter (May 14, 2003)

> Did we get a review?



No, because the event was cancelled due to the Iraqi war and organisational problems.

But I took the opportunity to still fly to the Philippines and train with the high ranking Modern Arnis masters. You can read about this at this thread: 7th Dan Modern Arnis 


Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------

